# INTJ/INFJ who loves INFPs (or a certain INFP anyways...)



## priestess

Hi Everyone - I am happy to have found you. :happy: I've been dabbling in personality typing for a while, both Myers Briggs and the Enneagram. I have found that both systems have helped me quite a bit in relationships. I've learned a lot by talking to others in forums like this one. 

You'll probably see me hanging around the* INFP* board. I find that personality type mysterious and fascinating. You might also find me hanging on* INTJ* - but I find I don't generally relate to other INTJs in an INTJ personality forum. Who knows? Maybe this will be a different experience.

Oh yeah, I read tarot cards (hence my screen name) which I'm somewhat embarrassed to admit.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings priestess and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum priestess. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## skycloud86

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## isthatheidi

Why be embarrassed? Welcome!


----------



## Taro

Welcome and thanks for your help! You seem like a lovely person, I hope you enjoy yourself here.

And I think Tarot cards are very intriguing  I'd love to learn more.


----------



## Grey

Welcome to the forum; please enjoy your stay. Even though you describe yourself as an INTJ, I see you've listed your personality as unknown - I hope you can figure out your type soon.


----------



## Singularity

Welcome to the forum. I also have an affinity for INFPs and I read tarot cards from time to time.


----------



## LadyJava

Hello and welcome, priestess. )


----------



## priestess

Thanks for the warm welcomes everyone! 

To Grey: As a matter of clarification, I have always tested as INTJ over the many years of taking the test. But as I grow older, I no longer "feel" so INTJ. So I guess I could indicate INTJ in my profile, but it doesn't feel quite right. 

There are some INTJ traits which I really don't like and I've consciously tried to overcome (somewhat successfully). I personally think that INTJs are pretty limited in terms of their experiences of the world and others insofar as they are unable to identify with feelings. I was cut off from my feelings for the longest time to a great extent due to my difficult childhood. Thinking and feeling are equally valid human experiences. The more we are able to integrate both parts of ourselves, the healthier we become (me thinks). 

So in answer to your inquiry, I don't think I need to find my Myers-Briggs type or myself for that matter. Instead I'd preferto learn from other types' experiences and perspectives of the world. To overidentify with a type (such as INTJ) is unhealthy, I think. Although at the same time it provides a frame of reference or a way to understand the difference between oneself and others. Uhhh. Perhaps you sense some ambivalence. Well. I suppose that's true. I don't want _*to be*_ INTJ. I am morethan a category and so is everyone else. 

My experiences with INTJ forums has been frustrating and unsatisfying in the past. The discussions felt pretty one dimensional to me. Along the lines of: "I am INTJ...I am Brillant. I know everything. Most people are ignorant. Why do people have to act so stupidly? Why don't people just do what I say?" Not the most enlightened or tolerant bunch. :sad: Why would I want to identify with that? Also INTJs are not particularly well liked (at least not at the forums I have participated in). Maybe there's a reason for that? Well being arrogant, obnoxious, opinionated and insensitive is not going to draw people to you. Hmmm, maybe that's why I wouldn't want to advertise myself as an INTJ especially since I don't believe I hold these traits. (Others may beg to differ - but I doubt it - there's INTJ certaintly!)

So I'm sure you'll see me referencing myself as INTJ from time to time. But it's not something I'm going to fully embrace as my type.


----------



## Happy

priestess said:


> Hi Everyone - I am happy to have found you. :happy: I've been dabbling in personality typing for a while, both Myers Briggs and the Enneagram. I have found that both systems have helped me quite a bit in relationships. I've learned a lot by talking to others in forums like this one.
> 
> You'll probably see me hanging around the* INFP* board. I find that personality type mysterious and fascinating. You might also find me hanging on* INTJ* - but I find I don't generally relate to other INTJs in an INTJ personality forum. Who knows? Maybe this will be a different experience.
> 
> Oh yeah, I read tarot cards (hence my screen name) which I'm somewhat embarrassed to admit.




Greetings Priestess! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! We hope you have a great time with us! Looking forward to read your insights on things.:happy:


----------

